# dear fetish artists,



## pastelpawpads (Aug 2, 2017)

just want to preface with I have nothing against fetish art, we've all been there at one point or another, if that's what you like to draw good for you!! and good on you for being so brave lol
but please, if you're a fetish artist on fa, don't mark something clearly fetishy as general audience. even if there isn't anything naughty showing or someone who didn't know any better wouldn't even recognize it as kink, if it turns you/the person who commissioned it on it isn't safe for work. it's a fetish, it's inherently sexual. Im tired of going on fa and seeing vore, furries in wet diapers, musclefurs wearing nothing but a speedo, etc even when I have content filter on. Im a minor. : p

thanks for reading ;w;


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 2, 2017)

TBH I don't think there anything anyone can do about it. There's probably a rule about that but I don't see staff enforcing it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2017)

They've basically gone back to cub again, hiding behind "Oh baybee jush hav a akskidink, ish no porn!"


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 2, 2017)

Well, AUP has particular rules on what can be placed in general content, and by those rules, fetish art is fine as long as it's not explicitly erotic. After all, dirty feet are just dirty feet, and diaper is just a diaper - unless there's a particular erotic overtone, the "pervy" part of it is in your head .u.


----------



## pastelpawpads (Aug 2, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They've basically gone back to cub again, hiding behind "Oh baybee jush hav a akskidink, ish no porn!"


hhhhfhghg babyfurs are just like littles you cant escape them anywhere (as someone who likes kiddy things for fun & comfort its really upsetting)



Pipistrele said:


> Well, AUP has particular rules on what can be placed in general content, and by those rules, fetish art is fine as long as it's not explicitly erotic. After all, dirty feet are just dirty feet, and diaper is just a diaper - unless there's a particular erotic overtone, the "pervy" part of it is in your head .u.


tbh I can sort of understand that rule but I wish that wasn't the case, I think if it turns you on it cant be general audience..... also it makes everyone else super uncomfortable lol
but Ive also seen a lot of non-fetish art marked ga that's just extremely sexual. for example I just saw a muscly tiger in a speedo laying with his crotch towards the camera. xp


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 2, 2017)

What sort of art gets what sort of rating is regulated in Section 1.1 of AUP. If you see anything that isn't rated according to those guidelines, you're welcome to file a Trouble Ticket under "Inappropriate Classification" and a staff member will review the content and re-rate it if necessary.

The problem with basing rating on whether it turns you on is twofold: for one, people are into the darndest things, including stuff you'd have no idea about without being told; for another, staff are not mind readers. We can't know what people do or do not get excited by, and can't make assumptions. Instead, we have rules outlining what rating different kinds of subject matter warrants. 

Many of the things you're dismissing as fetishes are a little more complicated than that, anyway. There are different ways for people to, for a lack of a better word, like vore or diapers, for instance, and not all of those are about straightforward sexual gratification.


----------



## Diretooth (Aug 2, 2017)

pastelpawpads said:


> I think if it turns you on it cant be general audience


People can get turned on by practically anything, by that logic, something as simple as a story depicting a werewolf transforming would be marked mature, even if the author of the story isn't turned on by transformations. I'm not a fan of blatant fetish work being posted in general, partly because it's a very blatant way of getting as many new views as possible despite being against the rules, but at the same time, anything that could turn a person on could simply be made with the intention of it being what it is at face value; a story with no sexual connotations.
I understand, and sympathize with, you in this regard, you're still young, you don't necessarily want to be exposed to fetishistic artwork, explicit or implicit. The problem is that there are people who will corrupt something innocent into something fetishistic, there are people who will ignore the rules, and there are people who will think you're just whining and that you should just go away. If it bothers you, you can always report it (If it is explicit or blatantly sexualized), or you can simply ignore it, desensitize yourself to it, or look elsewhere for good art.
I mean, you're kinda asking for it coming to one of the most notoriously porn-filled art sites on the internet.


----------



## pastelpawpads (Aug 2, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> I'm not a fan of blatant fetish work being posted in general, partly because it's a very blatant way of getting as many new views as possible despite being against the rules, but at the same time, anything that could turn a person on could simply be made with the intention of it being what it is at face value; a story with no sexual connotations.
> The problem is that there are people who will corrupt something innocent into something fetishistic


guess you're right but a lot of times its pretty blatant ;; and theres still a lot of non-fetish just straight up nsfw posted in ga ("oh but it's ok because he's wearing a tiny thong, it's not nsfw")



Diretooth said:


> I mean, you're kinda asking for it coming to one of the most notoriously porn-filled art sites on the internet.


then what's the point of having a filter system at all? Id honestly love to use an alternative furry site but Im not really aware of any ;; and in my experience it's much better than deviantart for selling adopts and commissions


----------



## Diretooth (Aug 2, 2017)

The filter system's there because FA is NOT a porn site, even though people post porn onto it. Sadly, it doesn't matter if a website is devoted to clean, non-porn non-fetish artwork, people will still post porn in it, people will still try to use these sites in ways that it is not meant to be used, simply because they either don't like 'pure' things and want to 'corrupt' them, or they just don't care.
Heck, some people will see this topic and be much less understanding than I am, either genuinely because they think kids shouldn't be on the internet, or insincerely because they just want to screw with you. The internet, like much of the wider world, doesn't care for your individual sensibilities, the few people that do either agree with you, or simply care just enough to talk to you. Others will try to forcibly desensitize you so you can stop complaining, or will try to chase you away because they'll perceive your lack of want to see what they want to see as a holier than thou attitude, or, if you're lucky, just ignore you altogether, not changing how they act or post around you, but not going out of their way to act PG around you.
The best that you, personally, can do is to ignore them, report the stuff that blatantly breaks the rules, and try not to let it get to you. I say this because trying to change a large group of people is extremely difficult, especially if they're much older than you. I was very much the good kid when I was younger, I never swore, I never looked at anything lewd, and I ignored the people who picked on me when I realized that all my actions brought was their disdain and hatred of me. Now that I'm much older, in retrospect, everything I did only served to make my life miserable because I didn't allow myself to experience new things, because I didn't allow myself to learn that curse words are still words, their meaning is irrelevant. (I think I was sixteen before I first wrote 'fuck'.)  In this, I'm extremely unusual compared to everyone around me, and it's only served to repress me and stunt my intellectual and emotional growth.
(As to why I'm even bringing this up, it's pretty clear to me that you're very similar in this regard.)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 3, 2017)

pastelpawpads said:


> just want to preface with I have nothing against fetish art, we've all been there at one point or another


I haven't, I'm far to innocent and pure to expose myself to that kind of filth. :v


----------



## chuckfiala (Jan 1, 2019)

Characters in diapers have appeared in classic Disney cartoons. Donald Duck appears in a diaper in Modern Inventions 1937, for example. There's also a early 1940's Tom and Jerry where Tom spends almost the entire cartoon in diapers. There are also well known fountains with little boys peeing. Some fetishes have been around a long time.


----------



## Darin Waller (Jan 2, 2019)

If I am honest, the fandom has kinda made me fear creating child characters bc people might think they're cubs or shizz and I'm just not into that stuff. I just want to see child furs in innocent situations without it being seen as somehow sexual. It just makes me sad :c
Also yeah, even though I just love drawing bare chested manly men with big muscles, some times I still add some maturity filters in case they get too explicit (which often isn't the case tbh), and while I'm not a minor now, I have a little sister and there are things I just don't want her to see me finding, even if it's by accident!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 2, 2019)

(Guys, This is a necro thread! >~>)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> (Guys, This is a necro thread! >~>)


You're just disappointed that it's not_ deer_ fetish artists.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You're just disappointed that it's not_ deer_ fetish artists.


I’m disappointed when there arent deer in regular art >:V


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 2, 2019)

Closing due to necro.


----------

